# Cleveland at Toronto (4/20/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*

Cleveland goes on the road to finish their season. It’s fitting that it has come to this. Road games have been a struggle all season and now the season rests on winning on the road. Traylor played huge against Boston, getting in the zone. Let’s hope he stays there. Sasha’s outside stroke is looking better and better. He needs to keep knocking down that shot to spread the floor. And Snow has made heady plays by taking charges or wisely pulling the ball out on key possessions. Cleveland needs another all-around effort. Just having LeBron go for major points will result in a loss (refer to James’ monster game against the Raptors earlier this season).










One must win game down, another to go. Cleveland hasn’t looked great against the Raptors this season but that has to change. This is it.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hex The Nets , Lebron Goes For 65 We Win Nets Lose!!
Gimme A Spell To Recite!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon. You think the Cavs are going to show up two nights in a row? On the road no less?

Toronto with nothing to play for rips the Cavs a new one:
Tor 98
Cavs 87

Lebron has a terrible night.

Meanwhile, New Jersey blows Boston out by 35. So like it even matters.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> C'mon. You think the Cavs are going to show up two nights in a row? On the road no less?
> 
> Toronto with nothing to play for rips the Cavs a new one:
> Tor 98
> ...


2 straight negative posts futuristxen how soon you seem to disbelief !!

BELEIVE!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well atleast your still positive fururistxen....

Maybe Doc does not want the team to go into the playoffs with no momentum, and also he will want to show the home fans a game in their last home game.

Plus on a side note they said last time NJ was in Boston Kidd was throwing alley-opps and the NJ starters were in late in the game up almost 30 points. Maybe they will want revenge....


Orrrrrrrr ..... Jalen Rose will go 12-12 from the 3-pt line and we won't have to worry about anything


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

i was watching the game tonight on fox sports and the announcer made reference to the rocky relationship between paul pierce and lebron james, he then said that pierce has made it known that the one thing he hates more than lebron is vince carter and the new jersey nets...hopefully there's something to that and boston will come out firing tomorrow night, that and a lot of prayer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> 2 straight negative posts futuristxen how soon you seem to disbelief !!
> 
> BELEIVE!


Hey, if I'm right then it will hurt less. If I'm wrong, then it will be great.
It's the closest to a win-win situation I can make it.


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

phipsiboy said:


> i was watching the game tonight on fox sports and the announcer made reference to the rocky relationship between paul pierce and lebron james, he then said that pierce has made it known that the one thing he hates more than lebron is vince carter and the new jersey nets...hopefully there's something to that and boston will come out firing tomorrow night, that and a lot of prayer


Is that why Pierce took the night off tonight?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*








97









89

I think the Nets will win though....*


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Com'on Lebron....u can beat us....if you haven't been to the Raptors forum, we want you guys to beat us cuz: 1. more ping pongs for us! 2. Vince Carter out of playoff (if they lose of course)....haha


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

JL2002 said:


> Com'on Lebron....u can beat us....if you haven't been to the Raptors forum, we want you guys to beat us cuz: 1. more ping pongs for us! 2. Vince Carter out of playoff (if they lose of course)....haha


Didn't you say on the Nets forum that you're a Vince Fan and "GO NETS?"


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vladman27 said:


> Didn't you say on the Nets forum that you're a Vince Fan and "GO NETS?"


 Isn't there a Nets forum that you can post "Go nets" in?


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm QUOTING "JL2002".


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*McInnis out for season's finale*



> Cavaliers Press Release - Jeff McInnis (viral syndrome) did not travel with the team to Toronto last night. He is listed as 'out' for the Cavaliers' season finale game against the Raptors.
> 
> This is Cleveland's most important game in several years. If they beat Toronto and if New Jersey loses to Boston, then they will make the playoffs and face the Miami Heat.


LINK

What do you think are the odds that Jeff McInnis is faking it? Nice to see he cares so much about winning that he skips out on the biggest game for the Cavaliers franchise in over half a decade.

I hope this guy is out of the league next year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ditto. Mcinnis is incredible.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jeff's rather sudden illness always seemed little more than PR to me. I said it once and I'll say it again: McInnis is a selfish coward.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto Raptors Game Thread 

:wave:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking good for us right now Nets down by 14 Cavs up by 7.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Looking good for us right now Nets down by 14 Cavs up by 7.


UPDATE:
Cavs 62 Raps 47
Nets 47 Celts 58


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Let's hope the team avoids a 3rd quarter meltdown. James is moving the ball nice, Sasha is stroking the shot, Ira is doing well and the Cavs are playing as a team. Of course, not seeing Marshall out there makes things a bit nicer on pick-and-rolls (though a few pick-and-rolls burned the team).


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Lebron is bringing the whole package tonight.

Good for him!

At the half... 14 points, 10 assists and 9 boards.

One board from a triple double in the first half????

Well, he is showing that he shows up for the big ones!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

New Jersey pulling up on the Celtics now.
New York loss. That was the one. If you had to pick it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

triple dub for Lebron and an easy win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm hoping Boston goes on a rally.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Sasha with another big game. Anyone thinking that if we'd play this guy instead of Harris, Welsh, McInnis that we would have easily got the playoff victory

This is depressing with Sasha's development are weakest spot shifted to PG. Which we could have fixed easily with that damn lottery pick we're going to be losing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 104, Toronto 95*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So begins a huge offseason that will determine the future of Basketball in Cleveland from here on out. Get to see what Gilbert is really made of now.

Jeff Mcinnis, good riddance.


----------

